
What if Elon Musk went to Harvard? - dtawfik1
https://hackernoon.com/what-if-elon-musk-went-to-harvard-4f8433e8f456
======
rpkoven
Although I don’t know if the Harvard connection matters, I thought this was an
interesting idea:

Perhaps there is some intrinsic value of innovation and creativity that we can
laud as being more valuable than creating the newest financial mousetrap and
the compensation that comes with it.

